# Wakü AGB [Eigenbau]



## Infrarot (16. März 2011)

*Wakü AGB [Eigenbau]*

*Kurze Einleitung*
Seit Dezember 2010 ist bei meinem Rechner eine Wasserkühlung im Einsatz. Dabei wird bisher nur die Grafikkarte gekühlt.
Leider ein wenig unspektakulär, da es sich lediglich um eine 8800GT (G92) Alpha Dog Edition von XFX handelt. Die Grafikkarte war im Singleslot-Design gehalten und besaß einen extrem lauten, nicht regelbaren Lüfter.

Das war damals einer der Gründe eine Wasserkühlung aufzubauen. Hinzu kamen Neugierde und Experimentierfreudigkeit.

Grobe Gedanken hatte ich mir schnell gemacht, die grundlegenden Prinzipien und physikalische Wirkungsweisen waren mir weitestgehend bekannt.
(An dieser Stelle muss ich einigen den Vorwurf machen, dass sie von der Physik hinter der Wasserkühlung nur wenig Ahnung haben. Daher ist Praxis vielleicht ihre Stärke, Theorie aber ihre Schwäche.)

Bei den notwendigen Teilen für die Wasserkühlung war nur eines dabei, was mich mehr beschäftigte: Der Ausgleichsbehälter.

Meine Anforderungen waren folgende:
-großes Fassungsvermögen
-Platz für eine Tauchpumpe
-kostengünstig

Nach erfolgloser Suche nach einem passenden Produkt, entschloss ich mich den AGB selber zu bauen. Der Aufbau sollte einfach sein, Design war mir eigentlich egal.

*Der Prozess*
Dementsprechend ging ich vor:

Von der Form her hatte ich mich für ein Rohrprofil entschieden. Alles was ich brauchte konnte ich im Baumarkt finden.
Gekauftes Material:
-HT-Rohr T-Stück mit Schraubdeckel an der Seite, DN 110
-Muffe, DN 110
-zwei Stopfen, DN 110
-schwarzer Sprühlack
-Hobbyglas, transparent (PP)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Teile wurden schwarz Lackiert und bekamen noch eine Schicht Klarlack. Nur die zwei Stopfen wurden vorher bearbeitet.

Bei dem einen Stopfen wurde mit einer Lochkreissäge (hoffe das ist die korrekte Bezeichnung) ein Loch rausgeschnitten. In den Rand des Stopfen wurden im Anschluss 6 Bohrungen jeweils im Abstand von 60 Grad gefertigt.
Nebenbei hatte ich aus dem Hobbyglas noch eine passende Kreisscheibe herausgesägt. Der Stopfen wurde lackiert, anschließend wurde die Kreisscheibe hinten eingesetzt. Als Dichtmittel verwendete ich Silikon. Durch die Bohrungen (die Kreisscheibe hat ebenfalls welche) wurden Edestahlschrauben geführt und mit den Muttern festgezogen.
Der erste Stopfen war fertig. Er dient zur schnellen optischen Überprüfung des AGB-Inneren. Sieht einem Bullauge ähnlich und erinnert mich teilweise an die Versuchskammern, die in vielen Laboren stehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der zweite Stopfen erhielt drei Bohrungen. Zwei davon zum Einführen von Schottverschraubungen, die dritte zum Durchführen des Stromkabels der Pumpe. Alle notwendigen Teile (Schotts und Pumpe) wurden nach dem Lackieren montiert.
Der zweite Stopfen war somit auch fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von der Pumpe ausgehend musste ich nur noch einen Schlauch indirekt an das Schott schließen. Die erste Variante war zu direkt und führte zum Knicken des Schlauches. Ein Winkel schaffte Abhilfe.
In die Pumpe (zu Beginn noch eine Eheim Compact 1000) wurden ein Teil des Schlauches gequetscht. Somit war keine Modifikation am Gehäuse notwendig. Um das Kabel aber durchführen zu können war eine Modifikation notwendig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Bauteile wurden zusammengesetzt und der AGB war fertig für den Einsatz.

Das Fassungsvermögen ohne Pumpe beträgt ca. 3 Liter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Ergebnisse*
Die Wasserkühlung arbeitet bei mir extern und läuft passiv. (Ich bin mir bewusst, dass viele von euch nur wenig von passiven Waküs halten.)
Bei allen erforderlichen Bestandteilen kommen bei mir zwei 360er Radiatoren zum Einsatz, was dem passiven Charakter geschuldet ist.
Temperatusensoren oder Durchflussmesser wurden keine verbaut. Ersteres stört mich ein wenig, da mir so Überwachung fehlt.


Anfang März musste der AGB noch mal modifiziert werden. Die Schottverschraubungen waren mit Silikon nicht 100% dicht. Die Dichtung wurde mit Dichtscheiben plus Silikon realisiert.
Die Kabeldurchführung wurde bisher nur von eine Unmenge Silikon dicht gehalten. Nach und nach wurde diese Stelle aber auch undicht. Das Ganze wurde mit einer PG-Verschraubung ersetzt und ist um einiges flexibler, während es absolut dicht hält.
Mitte März wurde die Pumpe gewechselt. Bei den Umbauten und kleineren Tests war sie wohl zu oft trocken gelaufen. Im Betrieb wurde die Pumpe daher unangenehm laut. Die Eheim Compact 1000 wurde durch eine Eheim Compact 600 ersetzt. Die 600 ist von grundauf leiser und kann dennoch die notwendige Arbeit verrichten.


Hier noch ein paar Temperaturen der Grafikkarte aus Speedfan:
-Nach Systemstart: 40°C
-1,5 Stunden später im ruhigen Betrieb (Desktop, Internet usw.): 50°C
-Spiele (*): max. 65°C (Originalkühlung bis 80°C)
-nach Spielebetrieb: 50°C bis 55°C

Zimmertemperatur: 23°C +-1°C

(*) Bei den Spielen handelt es sich nicht um "Knaller".
Eine Auswahl:
-Titan Quest
-R6Vegas
-Need for Speed Undercover
-Flatout Ultimate Carnage
-Hellgate
-Driver Parallel Lines
-Empire Total War

Hardware siehe Profil, Auflösung: 1680x1050, Grafikeinstellungen hoch/ sehr hoch bei manchen mit Abstrichen.


Die Wasserkühlung soll noch ausgebaut werden, sodass der passive Betrieb noch besser funktioniert. Außerdem soll die CPU irgendwann mal eingebunden werden.
Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass bei Verwendung von Lüftern mit geringer Drehzahl die Temperaturen noch besser wären und die Einbindung der CPU einfacher wäre.

Ansonsten hoffe ich Anregungen gegeben zu habenund freue mich auf eine angenehme, konstruktive Diskussion.

Anmerkung: Die Bilder sind leider nicht die besten. Hatte damals nur eine Videokamera plus Stativ zur Verfügung und Tageslicht ist in meinem Zimmer Mangelware (Sonnenabgewand, ein dachfenster). Hoffe die Anordung der Bilder ist ok.


----------



## Watchy (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü AGB [Eigenbau]*

Ich find deine Idee und Umsetzung hervorragend 
Das zeigt, das selbst sowas sehr gut auch selber gebaut werden kann und vielleicht dadurch noch besser ist, als alles was gekauft werden kann.
Was mir dabei gerade einfällt, wie sie es mit der Lautstärke der 600er aus?

MFG Watchy


----------



## SonicNoize (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü AGB [Eigenbau]*



Infrarot schrieb:


> Ich bin mir bewusst, dass viele von euch nur wenig von passiven Waküs halten.


 
Ich hingegen halte nichts von externen Wasserkühlungen  Man kann die selten einfach mal woanders hinstellen oder mit dem PC irgendwo auf ne kleine LAN. Trotzdem würds mich interessieren, wie das bei dir aussieht, da du wohl eine relativ große Fläche mit entsprechender Möglichkeit zur Thermik benötigst. Wie hast du die 360er Radiatoren aufgebaut, liegen die nur so rum oder hängen die an der Wand?

Der Ausgleichsbehälter ist richitg gut geworden, klasse Umsetzung mit einfachsten Materialien. Das Bullauge ist toll


----------



## Killuno (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü AGB [Eigenbau]*



SonicNoize schrieb:


> Ich hingegen halte nichts von externen Wasserkühlungen  Man kann die selten einfach mal woanders hinstellen oder mit dem PC irgendwo auf ne kleine LAN.



Wieso? Einfach ein Schnellverschluss dranbauen,dann kannst du beides seperat zur lan schleppen


----------



## Infrarot (17. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü AGB [Eigenbau]*

Vielen Dank für eure Kritiken (positive und negative)!



> Was mir dabei gerade einfällt, wie sie es mit der Lautstärke der 600er aus?


Die 600er ist hörbar, aber auf jedenfall leiser als der Originallüfter der Graka. Die Pumpe ist nur über Saugnäpfe angebracht. Die Entkopplung ist also nicht besonders, dafür ging es schnell und einfach. Potential zur weiteren Geräuschminderung wäre also da.

@SonicNoize: Ich stimme dir in Puncto Mobilität vollkommen zu. Meine Wasserkühlung befindet sich direkt unterm Computerschreibtisch und ist fest an diesen gebunden. Selbst mit Schnellkupplungen würde ich das System nicht bewegen. Bei mir sind zwei Schnellkupplungen nach dem AGB angebracht, sodass ich leichter eine Wartung oder Modifikation durchführen kann.

Die Radiatoren liegen ihrer Länge nach auf einem Zwischenbrett des Computertisches. Allerdings hab ich mir ein Gestell aus Holz gefertigt, welches den Radiatoren 5 cm Bodenfreiheit zur Unterlage verleiht. Sollte ja klar sein, dass ich somit thermische Effekte besser ausnutzen kann.

Müsste mir mal eine Digitalkamera organisieren, dann könnte ich den IST-Zustand besser veranschaulichen.


----------



## affli (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü AGB [Eigenbau]*

Find deinen AGB top. Simpel aber Stylisch!


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü AGB [Eigenbau]*

Schaut echt klasse aus.


----------



## Infrarot (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü AGB [Eigenbau]*

Hab nach dem Bau ne Menge Dinge festgestellt und durch das Basteln einiges dazu gelernt. Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen sich auszutoben.

Auch musste ich feststellen, dass es wirklich praktisch ist, wenn man aus einem bestimmten Grund viele Werkzeuge zu Hause hat. Da wir ein Mehrfamilienhaus besitzen (seit 17 Jahren) und sehr viel an Eigenleistung erbringen, haben wir auch verschiedene Geräte. Hinzu kommt, dass mein Vater und ich seit einiger Zeit bemüht sind eine Art Werkstatt einzurichten.


Was das lernen angeht: Das Rohr-Design des AGB find ich persönlich recht gutaussehend. Allerdings ergeben sich ein paar Nachteile. Zum einen braucht man eine Halterung und zum anderen ist das Befestigen von Teilen im Inneren wegen der Wölbung schwieriger.
Bei der ersten Veränderung am AGB, zwecks PG-Verschraubung und Erneuerung der Dichtung für die Schotts, wurde mir schnell klar, dass ich schlecht gearbeitet hatte. Beim Lackieren hatte ich den Lack direkt auf die Oberfläche gebracht, ohne vorher etwas zu präparieren, d.h. kein Anschleifen durchgeführt. Beim Zusammenbauen der Teile war das kein Problem, aber beim Auseinanderbauen schon. Der Lack wurde einfach abgeschabt, blätterte teilweise ab. Wer öfter lackiert, weis wie es besser geht. Ich hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt einfach nicht daran gedacht.

Man lernt eben nie aus...


----------

